# NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire now on the air for the 2008 Season!



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire is online for the 2008 Halloween Season!

The 8th Annual Halloween Extravaganza began October 1st on NeverEndingWonder.com and promises to be their biggest and best Halloween Celebration yet!

In addition to broadcasting the widest varity of Halloween themed music & comedy on three award winning Halloween Radio stations every October, The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire announced an exciting new feature this year: The Voices of Halloween! This audio series will present Halloween greetings, memories and station IDs from some of the most infamous names to horror fans, as well as many names they will be happy to learn. You'll hear the renowned Forrest J. Ackerman himself, as well as David Hedison (star of Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea and the original version of The Fly), David Chomiak (writer of Fido), Sean Keller (writer of Dario Argento's upcoming film Gaillo), as well as other horror writers, horror film actors, makeup and effects artists, horror hosts, musicians and others!

This proves to be the biggest and best year yet on NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio, which boasts an expanded playlist with thousands of new songs and dozens of new albums sure to delight Halloween fanatics. New soundtracks this year include the original 1932 production of the Mummy, Flowers in the Attic, Teen Wolf, The Lost Boys, John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars and Christine as well as many standout soundtracks from great horror films of the last few years including 1408, Grindhouse, The Mist, Behind the Mask the Rise of Leslie Verson, Zodiac, Pan's Labyrinth, Sweeney Todd and more. More variety in Halloween themed music will be in evidence as well with more rock, classical, alternative, horror punk, horror pop, punkabilly, rockabilly, psychobilly, horror surf, Gothic, industrial, and other types of music from such artists as Alice Cooper, Pink Floyd, Hawkwind, Blue Oyster Cult, Lacuna Coil, This Mortal Coil, Type O Negative, The Meteors, Man or Astro-Man, kings of Wizard Rock Harry and the Potters, Michale Graves, Wednesday 13, Elvis Hitler, Rob Zombie, White Zombie, Midnight Syndicate (including their hot of the presses new CD Dead Matter: Cemetary Gates) and of course, much more.

Naturally the ever popular twice daily doses of spooky Old Time Radio shows will be back at noon and midnight Pacific Time.

Welcome to Weirdsville - the Silly Side of Halloween has expanded their offerings this year as well, presenting dozens of rare cut-in or break-in novelty records, more monster novelty songs from the monster heyday of the 50s and 60s. New albums added include The Addams Family TV theme Album, At Home With The Munsters, Mike Hoffman's Monster University Touchdown and Astro Al's Psychodelic Drive-In Music.

Halloween On Broadway is back again this year, presenting strange, off the wall and out of this world musicals like Rocky Horror, Little Shop of Horrors, Sweeney Todd, Phantom of the Opera and so much more. New this year are the Sweeney Todd soundtrack featuring Johnny Depp, David Bowie's Labyrith soundtrack, the expanded edition of Nightmare Before Christmas and Mike Hoffman's Western Gothic Spaghetti and Blood!

You can tune into the stations of the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire here:

Neverendingwonder.com - Freeform internet radio station, archive of record album cover art,Weirdsville cartoons, cosmic collage art, and more.

NeverEndingWonder Radio can also be accessed on iTunes by going to their radio section and looking in the ECLECTIC genre.


The insane Uncle Ozma will be repeating his insane stunt from last year and will broadcast live shows Oct. 30 & 31 for as long as he can stay awake!


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

YAAAAAAY! I love listening to you guys in October!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Coffin Dan! We love having you listen!

Do you know Coffin Joe?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks!! I'm listening right now!!
Faved!!


----------



## McScreamin (Aug 5, 2008)

Love your stations. I bought an FM transmitter, so I could broadcast you all over my house. Keep up the good work.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you both for tuning in!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio today added 13 spooky albums to their library.

For fans of classic and contemporary soundtracks, you can look forward to these offerings:

Hush, Hush, Sweet Charlotte Soundtrack by Frank DeVol- including covers of the popular theme song by Patti Page, Al Martino, Jimmy Joyce and two different versions by Bette Davis! The lush and atmospheric score to the Gothic thriller is one of DeVol's Best.

Theatre of Blood Soundtrack by Michael J. Lewis. The string-driven atmospheric soundtrack for this Vincent Price opus reminds us what great horror soundtracks were like before the dominance of synthesizers.

Pit and the Pendulum Soundtrack by Les Baxter. They don't get any more classic than this jazzy yet moody score to Corman's Poe adaptation.

Scream and Scream Again, by David Whitaker. An odd little film that featured Vincent Price, Peter Cushing and Christopher Lee- but never in a scene together! The equally quirky score features classic atmosphere and modern jazzy tempos.

Plan 9 From Outer Space Soundtrack- comprised entirely of stock library cues, this score is a nostalgic trip down memory lane for Ed Wood fans.

Magic Sountrack by the prolific Jerry Goldsmith. A typically fine soundtrack by Goldsmith for this gem of a movie starring Anthony Hopkins.

On a more contemporary note, we have John Beal's sountrack for Tobe Hooper's Funhouse. Suspenseful, somber, expectant, it conjures many moods.

Richard Bellis' score to Stephen King's IT is a fine example of modern horror soundtracks combining orchestra and electronics to great effects.

The soundtrack for the sci-fi comedy Earth Girls are Easy combines 80s acts such as Depeche Mode, Hall & Oats and The B-52S with comedy songstress Julie Brown's original numbers such as I like Em Big & Stupid, Cuz I'm a Blonde and the title tune, which was her inspiration to pen the script.

For a thouroughly modern score, we have Tangerine Dream's electronic brilliance for Near Dark, a modern vampire tale that never once uses the word vampire...

Horror Movie Madness by keyboardist Matt Fink provides us with horror film themes both familiar such as Halloween and The Exorcist and several themes not quite as common, such as Leprechaun, Re-Animator, Jacob's Ladder and Child's Play.

For non-soundtrack music we've added another Matt Fink offering- Music of the Vampires- which features original keyboard compositions based on vampire imagery.

Our final addition today was Calgary based Forbidden Dimension's Sin Gallery. Surf garage punk trash with a heaping helping of horror on tunes such as Atomic Cannibal, Martian Death Saucer and Haunted. Rocking horror goodness!

You can hear them all on the internet's Halloween radio station with the greatest variety of them all! Seriously- I don't think you'll hear all these offerings anywhere else but NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio. Tune in here:

Neverendingwonder.com - Freeform internet radio station, archive of record album cover art,Weirdsville cartoons, cosmic collage art, and more.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gothic Polka? Can it be true? It IS! 

Veronique Chevalier's new release Polka Haunt Us (get it?) has joined the playlist of the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire. Joining the ranks of alternative polka releases, such as The Polka Floyd Show earlier this year, it really seems there's a movement afoot to demonstrate that the polka is not just a quaint dance form practiced by drunken Europeans.

Musically and lyrically this album is dynamic, challenging and invigorating. By combining polka tempos with lyrics that tell spooky stories this offering is completely original and a joy to listen to. It's perfect for this time of year- or, for fans of refreshing musical treats, it's perfect for any time.

Some songs are played for laughs, such as The Beer Hall in Hell, but some- like Ghost Train, are powerful musical tales of the supernatural. Earlier this year I would have said that there was no way you could pull off a polka version of Pink Floyd. Polka Floyd proved me wrong. Now I must add to that list of improbabilities that work perfectly, the genre of Gothic Polka.

Chevalier has packed her release with top notch talent such as master yodeler Kerry Christensen, 2007 polka Grammy nominee Alex Meixner, Marion Ramsey (from the Police Academy films), and many more.

Polka- it's not just for the beer and bratwurst set any more. Artists like Weird Al, Polka Floyd and now Veronique Chevalier are showing us that polkas can not only rock, they can be valid methods of artist personal expression. It takes a lot of talent to pull something like this off, but Chevalier has it aplenty. Check it out.

You can hear Polka Haunt Us on the NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire.


Neverendingwonder.com - Freeform internet radio station, archive of record album cover art,Weirdsville cartoons, cosmic collage art, and more.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

In a spontaneous fit of madness, the Insane Uncle Ozma is broadcasting live RIGHT NOW.

Tune in and send in your requests and dead-ications.

Don't post them here- tune in to find out how to request.

Neverendingwonder.com - Freeform internet radio station, archive of record album cover art,Weirdsville cartoons, cosmic collage art, and more.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

A new feature on NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio this year is "The Voices of Halloween" - a series of audio memories, greetings and station IDs recorded exclusively for NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio, by some of the most infamous names in the horror industry, and some names horror fans will be delighted to learn.

A full listing of The Voices of Halloween participants can be found here:

The Voices of Halloween


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok maybe I'm a dufus but I don't get it. Do you have to pay for this or something? I start listening in WMP and after a bit it stops?


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

murtisha said:


> Ok maybe I'm a dufus but I don't get it. Do you have to pay for this or something? I start listening in WMP and after a bit it stops?


The NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire has always been and will always be free to listen to. Your connection might be a bit flaky. If it stops, just push play again.


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN FROM THE INSANE UNCLE OZMA!

Uncle Ozma will be hosting his annual Halloween live broadcasting marathon this Thursday and Friday October 30 and 31.
I'll be live providing the spooky soundtrack to your horrible Halloween antics again this year.
I'll be taking your scary requests and DEAD-ications starting 10 AM Pacific Time Thursday until I pass out or the zombies get me!
Tune in to NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio here:
Neverendingwonder.com - Freeform internet radio station, archive of record album cover art,Weirdsville cartoons, cosmic collage art, and more.

Come chat with the Insane Uncle Ozma!
NeverEndingWonder IRC


Please send in your pictures in your Halloween costumes so we can show the world the fiendishly fabulous listeners of NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio are the creepiest in the world!

See you there!


----------

